# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena plaatsen-vragen en ervaringen

## Juul

Ik ben een meisje van 16 jaar en heb al 2 jaar ontzettende last van mijn menstruatie (wat je menstruatie kan noemen,bijna dagelijks bloedingen)  :Frown:  
Nu laat ik binnenkort een mirena zetten.
Ik krijg waarschijnlijk een plaatselijke verdoving.
Waar doen ze die en hoe?
Doet dit pijn?
Voel je dan nog iets van het plaatsen?
b.v.d. groetjes Juliette

----------


## marjan

hallo

Het plaatsen van een mirena hoeft geen pijn te doen. oke het is geen feest maar echt pijn nee. wel ben je nog jong vandaar dat ik het slim vind om iets te verdoven. Veel succes en voor mij was het een uitkomst&#33;&#33;

----------


## Silvia82

he juul
wees blij met de verdoving....ik had em niet en t was net een bevalling. naderhand 6 uur lopen puffen...

----------


## smuts

Ik vond het zetten van de mirena niet erg fijn, maar pijnlijk was het ook niet.
En idd naderhand was net of ik naweeen had pffff dat was wel even doorbijten, maar nu denk ik als mijn kinderwens is vervult dat ik der dan weer eentje wil, die drie dagen pijn op vier jaar dat ik hem heb gehad heerlijk gewoon!!! groetjes diny

----------


## PussydeLuxe

Hallo,
ik heb afgelopen maandag een mirena spiraaltje laten zetten zonder verdoving en wees maar blij dat je dat wel krijgt want dat was beslist geen pretje!
Ik heb alleen de eerst dag erge last van buikpijn en rugpijn gehad dat is nu al een heel stuk minder!
Wel heb ik er een paar vraagjes over miss dat iemand daar aan antwoord op.
Ik zat namelijk wat rond te kijken op het forum hier en schrok van de berichten.
Worden er echt zoveel vrouwen zwanger terwijl ze een mirenaspiraaltje hebben?
De dokter heeft tegen mij gezegt dat het vanaf het begin af aan veilig is en dat als ik een vaste vriend heb(die heb ik) verder geen condooms hoef te gebruiken omdat het spiraaltje voldoende is.Heeft iemand hier andere ervaringen mee?
En ik heb heel erg dat ik bang ben om seks te hebben en een tampon in te brengen hebben andere hier miss ook last van gehad of ligt dit echt aan mij?
Alvast bedankt

Groetjes eline

----------


## anoek

> Hallo,
> ik heb afgelopen maandag een mirena spiraaltje laten zetten zonder verdoving en wees maar blij dat je dat wel krijgt want dat was beslist geen pretje!
> Ik heb alleen de eerst dag erge last van buikpijn en rugpijn gehad dat is nu al een heel stuk minder!
> Wel heb ik er een paar vraagjes over miss dat iemand daar aan antwoord op.
> Ik zat namelijk wat rond te kijken op het forum hier en schrok van de berichten.
> Worden er echt zoveel vrouwen zwanger terwijl ze een mirenaspiraaltje hebben?
> De dokter heeft tegen mij gezegt dat het vanaf het begin af aan veilig is en dat als ik een vaste vriend heb(die heb ik) verder geen condooms hoef te gebruiken omdat het spiraaltje voldoende is.Heeft iemand hier andere ervaringen mee?
> En ik heb heel erg dat ik bang ben om seks te hebben en een tampon in te brengen hebben andere hier miss ook last van gehad of ligt dit echt aan mij?
> Alvast bedankt
> ...


Ik heb de mirena al 2,5 jaar. Bevalt goed. Inbrengen was pijnlijk. Goed is het om direkt ernaa paracetamol in te nemen, en een midagje vrij.. uurtje proberen te slapen, werkt goed na de pijnstillers, althans bij mij.
zo'n 6 a 7 uurtjes later was de pijn weg. Niet terug gekomen.

Wat mijn menstruatie betreft:
Die heb ik nog steeds, maar licht. (Ik had gehoopt dat het weg zou blijven)
Wel ben ik veel gegroeid, weet niet hoe dat komt..

!! zwanger... lieve help..moet er niet aan denken.. ik ben 45! Zal het eens nalezen hier.. Ik had wel begrepen dat er een enkele keer een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap zou kunnen ontstaan, die af zou worden gebroken.

----------


## snipper

Pas maar op met die Mirena! 
Een vriending van mij had hem ook. En toen belandde ze in het ziekenhuis met een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap! Ze moest geopereerd worden om de het (dode) embryo te kunnen laten verwijderen.

----------


## Agnes574

Mij is ook voorgesteld om voor de Mirena te kiezen ipv de pil(omdat ik rook,en roken en pil gaan niet samen)...maar ik stop nog liever met roken dan zo'n spiraaltje te nemen....Als ik alle berichten over de spiraal hier op MC lees,dan voert het 'nee,niet aan beginnen-gevoel' toch de boventoon!!!

Ik ga niet beginnen aan een spiraal!!

Agnes

----------


## Hippiester22

Ik heb nou bijna 2 jaar al een mirena spiraal
en heb nergens last van 
alleen in het begin toen ik het spiraal liet zetten had ik vaak last van blaas ontstekingen

----------


## anoek

> Mij is ook voorgesteld om voor de Mirena te kiezen ipv de pil(omdat ik rook,en roken en pil gaan niet samen)...maar ik stop nog liever met roken dan zo'n spiraaltje te nemen....Als ik alle berichten over de spiraal hier op MC lees,dan voert het 'nee,niet aan beginnen-gevoel' toch de boventoon!!!
> 
> Ik ga niet beginnen aan een spiraal!!
> 
> Agnes


Ja het is natuurlijk vrije keus, de meesten die ik hoor over de mirena, zijn allemaal tevreden.
Ik zou niet zonder willen. ondanks dat het inbrengen niet fijn was.

Tja kijk... sommigen hebben geen fijne bevallingen.. anderen wel.
sommigen hebben geen fijn huwelijk, of geen goede verhalen gehoord erover.. of geen goed seksleven. Anderen wel.
sommigen hebben slechte ervaringen met werken, anderen wel..
Met relaties.. kan allemaal pijn doen..
Niet aan beginnen maar? :Wink:   :Wink: 

Je ontzegd je zo wel van de kans dat het goed kan gaan...

----------


## Agnes574

Daarin heb je helemaal gelijk Anouk!

Het is gewoon ook een gevoel bij me...heb er eigenlijk nooit voor opengestaan:voor een spiraal,en als ik dan alle negatieve ervaringen lees,wordt dat gevoel enkel maar versterkt!

Toch kan ik niets anders zeggen dan;je hebt volledig gelijk!
Grtjs Ag  :Wink:

----------


## Stientje237

Hallo,

De meningen over het plaatsen van een Mirena spiraaltje plaatsen zijn zo verschillend dat ik twijfel wat ik moet doen.
Ik ben vandaag bij een vrouwenarts geweest en die raadde mij aan met de pil te stoppen en over te stappen naar een spiraaltje.
Ik denk dat iedereen verschillend reageert op zo'n spiraaltje.
Natuurlijk lees ik liever de goede ervaringen, maar als je de mindere goede leest. Ja dan heb ik mijn bedenkingen.

Groetjes Stientje

----------


## Agnes574

Stientje,
Idd....jij verwoord precies mijn gedachten!
Ik zie er toch nog maar vanaf voorlopig,
ik heb al zo'n gevoelige baarmoederhals.....

Als je een spiraaltje laat zetten,deel je ervaringen als je wilt ok?
Grtjs en sterkte!
Agnes

----------


## anoek

> Daarin heb je helemaal gelijk Anouk!
> 
> Het is gewoon ook een gevoel bij me...heb er eigenlijk nooit voor opengestaan:voor een spiraal,en als ik dan alle negatieve ervaringen lees,wordt dat gevoel enkel maar versterkt!
> 
> Toch kan ik niets anders zeggen dan;je hebt volledig gelijk!
> Grtjs Ag


Dank je wel Agnes574, :-)
Ik heb het zelfde gehad vroeger, was echt vierkant tegen. Vanwege de werking van vroegere spiraaltjes. Heeft met mijn achtergrond te maken.
Het feit dat deze mirena anders werkt, maakt dat ik er voor open ging staan.

----------


## Stientje237

> Stientje,
> Idd....jij verwoord precies mijn gedachten!
> Ik zie er toch nog maar vanaf voorlopig,
> ik heb al zo'n gevoelige baarmoederhals.....
> 
> Als je een spiraaltje laat zetten,deel je ervaringen als je wilt ok?
> Grtjs en sterkte!
> Agnes


Hallo Agnes,

Ik heb beslist om het spiraaltje niet te laten plaatsen.
Zolang ik geen bijverschiijnselen heb van de pil, ondanks dat ik rook, blijf ik dus liever bij de vertrouwde pil,

Groetjes Stientje

----------

